# Z axis workarounds.



## Tin Falcon (Oct 13, 2012)

In other threads I have noticed about complaints of lack of z axis romm especially on 3 in one machines . I wrote this in response.
A caravat here.  A recurring theme I see here is lack if z axis room . this is not a problem limited to 3 in one machines. 

the seig 7 x 10 is tight on Z for drilling operations. depending on tooling used the z can get tight on the seig x-2 mill. 
the new horizontal vertical mill from seig again tight on z axis. 
Small Harbor frieght drill presses have the same issue. 
small hobby machines are  a er small  and z axis can seem to disappear fast. 


but do not fear some of these problems can be prevented with good tool selection up front and planning. 

1) drill bits a 1/2 long jobbers bit is probably not going to work well in the above cases DAMHIKT.  a set of screw machine drill bits is a hobby machinist best friend I must admit I need to buy a set of these myself. 

2) tool holding : collects that fit inside the spindle save lots of room and there is no good reason not to use a collet to hold a drill bit. use care thought a drill bit that has hung up on a drill chuck will likely have a burr . this burr must be removed before placing in a collect. it can interfere with holding and damage the collet. And  use the correct size collet or you will have problems. 

3) a DRO or cnc control can eliminate much of the need for a space thieving rotary table. another option is to make a low profile indexing rotary table.

4) ad a riser block an in or two rise can make a huge difference in these little machines. 


So yes by all means consider z axis when choosing a machine but if you plan ahead an educate yourself to options you may find yourself with a usable machine sooner and cheaper than if you hold out for the Bridgeport. . 

I hope this helps someone get more use from what they have as well. 

Tin


----------



## Philjoe5 (Oct 13, 2012)

I'll vouch for Tin's #1 and #2.  Having started out on an X2 I was always looking for extra z axis and screw machine drills and collets each give you some.

Another tip if using a rotary table on a machine with limited z axis is - Don't mount a 3 jaw chuck on it.  You'll lose z axis + rigidity.  Make a fixture plate and clamp your work on that.

Phil


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 14, 2012)

> 1) drill bits a 1/2 long jobbers bit is probably not going to work well in the above cases DAMHIKT. a set of screw machine drill bits is a hobby machinist best friend I must admit I need to buy a set of these myself.



I decided it was time to follow my own advice. Good American made tools can be expensive even beyond the budget of the hobby machinist. I have to admit I do buy import tools because I do not feel I can afford american made comparable product. but I do buy american when I can . 

enco is often a good source but $ 187 for plain jane import 115 pc set. 
http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=22&PMITEM=302-2400

So thanks to our friends at Google  I found these :
http://www.discount-tools.com/mic-drillset27.cfm

Only a few bucks more I purchased the split point set. Made in USA and coated.  Just a made in usa index from penn tool is almost $50.
Tin


----------

